
Ask HN: What if insurance could subsidize fruits and vegetables - sharemywin
1. obesity cost a fortune<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cbsnews.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;us-pays-high-price-for-obesity&#x2F;<p>2. fruits and vegetables are 0 points on WW<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.weightwatchers.com&#x2F;util&#x2F;art&#x2F;index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&amp;art_id=59781<p>3. what if insurance, medicaid could give a gift card only used for fruits and vegetables?
======
ranaway
Have you ever created a blackmarket that trades fruit for smack? Because
that's how you do it.

